# Top Shot Season 2...Feb 8th



## txpj007 (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.history.com/shows/top-sh...son-2-sneak-peek#top-shot-season-2-sneak-peek

Did a search but didnt see this posted anywhere else.  I have a good buddy on this season who just got out of the military! Should be fun to watch....


----------



## pardus (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the first one except the drama BS they put into it with the teams eliminating their team mates. That goes against our ethos and grated with me. Once that phase was over I thought it rocked, down to simple skill.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with Pardus (damn, that's frightening).  I'd have liked the show more if it was purely skill-based.  The formulaic drama elements sucked donkey dick.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2011)

Still hoping Discovery EU shows it over here..


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, that's ME!!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Hey, that's ME!!



Gotta do it....  you're such a pussy.....


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 4, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Hey, that's ME!!


I'll be rooting for you SAWMAN....but...my loyalty is with Ashley


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2011)

SAWMAN...  they don't even mention you in this one....  but they showed your arm in one scene of the trailer...  are you sure you are really going to be on the second season?


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> SAWMAN...  they don't even mention you in this one....  but they showed your arm in one scene of the trailer...  are you sure you are really going to be on the second season?


That's because I'm an "Expert" and not a competitor. For whatever reason, History Channel doesn't list the experts.  That is me shooting the exploding target on the trailer, though.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2011)

> That is me shooting the exploding target on the trailer, though.



Hmmm...   trust, but verify...  are you sure?

about being an expert, I mean...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, Brock Lesnar is on the show, too...


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2011)

Who? What? WTH? The chick is hot though.
I'm gonna watch it because SAWMAN is in it - there I said it!


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm...  looks like there's two women this year.  Innerestin'!

LL


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Hey, Brock Lesnar is on the show, too...


 
GAY!



Ravage said:


> Who? What? WTH? The chick is hot though.
> I'm gonna watch it because SAWMAN is in it - there I said it!



Gay Stalker.

Sawman...  keep an eye on your 6, really.... sounds like you have some man-fans just here on the board.....


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha! I'm just glad somebody other than my Mom cares I'm even on the show! I'll take whatever support I can get. I love you guys, man!! : )


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Hahaha! I'm just glad somebody other than my Mom cares I'm even on the show! I'll take whatever support I can get. I love you guys, man!! : )



Don't be fooled -- all them big boys in here are rootin' for ya!

Of course, they won't admit it coz they're man-card will get taken away.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Don't be fooled -- all them big boys in here are rootin' for ya!
> 
> Of course, they won't admit it coz they're man-card will get taken away.



Umm you need to look up the meaning of "rooting" for us ANZAC types.

SAWMAN, no Kiwis or Aussies are rooting for you.

Ravage no doubt is, but not us. lol


----------



## Dame (Feb 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Hahaha! I'm just glad somebody other than my Mom cares I'm even on the show! I'll take whatever support I can get. I love you guys, man!! : )


"Always a Happy Ending!"


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 11, 2011)

Show looks good so far.  More skill involved.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2011)

Have to laugh when the overconfident dude gets waxed.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 11, 2011)

pardus said:


> Umm you need to look up the meaning of "rooting" for us ANZAC types.
> 
> SAWMAN, no Kiwis or Aussies are rooting for you.
> 
> Ravage no doubt is, but not us. lol



I had to look it up and now I know why engrish is a second language down under. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*



Root (verb and noun) : synonym for f*ck in nearly all its senses: "I feel rooted"; "this washing machine is rooted"; "(s)he's a good root". A very useful word in fairly polite company.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Dame said:


> "Always a Happy Ending!"


I take it you saw our funny picture! ; )


----------



## Centermass (Feb 23, 2011)

Most recent episode observation during range practice between Craig and Jay:

"Jay, when you move, you need to position your hand on the weapon (Glock 17) like this" (Ready position, Index point)

Jay's response (In essence was) "Who the fuck is this guy and why should I listen to this idiot?"

For those of you not in the know, Jay is a golf instructor..........


----------



## Dame (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup, saw that. Kind of cracked me up when Sawman called Jay's grip the Barney Miller grip. LOL.
I'd been trying to give Jay the benefit of the doubt when his teammates started to bitch about him, but when Sawman talked about his complete lack of team concept, that was it. No one disses the Sawman.

Really disappointed that Jay won that elimination challenge.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 23, 2011)

Watched it last night, no ill will toward anyone but I hope Jay shoots himself in the leg. He needs to STFU. Oh and Maggie is smoking HOT


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 23, 2011)

Dame said:


> Yup, saw that. Kind of cracked me up when Sawman called Jay's grip the Barney Miller grip. LOL.
> I'd been trying to give Jay the benefit of the doubt when his teammates started to bitch about him, but when Sawman talked about his complete lack of team concept, that was it. No one disses the Sawman.
> 
> Really disappointed that Jay won that elimination challenge.



I missed it, damn !!!

What kind of grip was Jay using ? Besides a "Barney Miller" grip ?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 23, 2011)

Missed it, was on the road.  When will they replay last night's episode?


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 23, 2011)

Go to history channel . com and watch it now.  I do not have HC on my cable so I had to watch it online.

I loved the part:

SAWMAN:
Jay give me the gun right now

SAWMAN:
When you are moving on the range, I want your finger like this.

JAY:
/shows hisWhozizWatsisHuhWhatTheFuckTard look on his face/

I laughed so dang hard!!!!!


Sorry to see Jay win.  Need to cut him out of the herd ASAP.
And Maggie IS smokin!!!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 23, 2011)

Episodes one and two are here:  http://www.history.com/shows/top-shot/videos#top-shot-2-uphill-battle

Watched it at work today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jay irritates the shit out of me.  I can't believe Jermaine messed up like that!  Next week looks interesting with Jay.  I thought he was a cool dude.  I am waiting for Jamie to get cut. hehehe.

X 100000 on Maggie. LOL


----------



## Manolito (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Sawman thanks I am old and have used the cup and saucer hold all along. I put 50 rounds out of the glock 36 using your suggested hold and it improved my shot placement. Did I say I hate being old.
Bill


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2011)

Hate to say this, but I was originally taught the old Weaver 'cup and saucer' hold by the Army, but it was changed by a buddy/shooting instructor...  I was much happier, and that was years ago...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 24, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Episodes one and two are here:  http://www.history.com/shows/top-shot/videos#top-shot-2-uphill-battle



"The content you are trying to access is not available in your area."

Dammit!   *sigh*


----------



## Manolito (Feb 24, 2011)

Every body knows Trolls live for a very long time.
Remember that means you are old for a very long time


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2011)

Jermaine cost his team an easy win.
He choked, and deserved to go, Jay is still a douche, and he will cost his team in the future.
Daryle didn't stick with the plan which allowed Jay to win.
Group dynamics on this team are going to get interesting.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2011)

I was like, Jermaine - hubba, hubba, but he really fell down on his team.  Not so pretty.

Can I wring Jay's neck?  I was totally astonished that Maggie thought he was a great team player.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2011)

Jay is an arrogent douche, who will kill his team.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2011)

In Jay's defense, he probably thinks anyone who calls themselves "Sawman" is a carpenter or something.



Seriously, the "Don't tell me how to do it, tell me how to do it faster" line had me rolling. Stupid ass...I'm with PB, I hope an episode shows him putting a round into his leg or something. Slam your teammates, but slam the coach trying to help you, the guy with no vested interest in how you perform? Wyatt Derp.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 25, 2011)

Top Shot 3- Shadowspear.  The third season is the charm.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 25, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> In Jay's defense, he probably thinks anyone who calls themselves "Sawman" is a carpenter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the "Don't tell me how to do it, tell me how to do it faster" line had me rolling. Stupid ass...I'm with PB, I hope an episode shows him putting a round into his leg or something. Slam your teammates, but slam the coach trying to help you, the guy with no vested interest in how you perform? Wyatt Derp.



There is a TV show on Spike called Conceal & Carry School, and a student kept putting his finger on the trigger and the lead instructor finally threatens to cut his finger off. I thought SAWMAN was going to do the same thing.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally caught up, interesting season.  As all have said, Jay is definitely a tool.  However, your buddy Ashley seems pretty solid; I'll be rooting for him.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 25, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Top Shot 3- Shadowspear.  The third season is the charm.



See, now THAT would be a show!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm there...


----------



## policemedic (Feb 26, 2011)

To paraphrase Phil Singleton....

"Are there any golf instructors in the room?  Ah, there you are, Jay.  Bloody good, now we've at least one moving target."


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2011)

Jay is a douche, Craig should have throatpunched the little fucking weasel, and then monkeystomped him into the dirt for GP and the SS crowd's pleasure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Outstanding self control Craig, I could see the thoughts of my statement above roiling around in your saltwater soaked SEAL noggin...  nice restraint!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maggie is nice to look at, if the weather was warmer it would be nicer, she wouldn't have to wear the heavy jacket and all, y'know....


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 26, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Jay is a douche, Craig should have throatpunched the little fucking weasel, and then monkeystomped him into the dirt for GP and the SS crowd's pleasure...  Outstanding self control Craig, I could see the thoughts of my statement above roiling around in your saltwater soaked SEAL noggin...  nice restraint!:cool:
> 
> *Maggie is nice to look at, if the weather was warmer it would be nicer, she wouldn't have to wear the heavy jacket and all, y'know....*



Or if the weather was cooler, and they were not allowed to wear jackets... THAT would be better.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2011)

How many days was the taping?
i.e. do they role from one event into another, or is there a couple of days between events.
Which expert is nailing Maggie?


----------



## txpj007 (Mar 2, 2011)

SOWT said:


> How many days was the taping?
> i.e. do they role from one event into another, or is there a couple of days between events.
> Which expert is nailing Maggie?



From last nights show they made my boy Ashley look like he had little thing for her lol..."I need her back on this team"...gotta love hollywood editing


----------



## Dame (Mar 2, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> From last nights show they made my boy Ashley look like he had little thing for her lol..."I need her back on this team"...gotta love hollywood editing


I didn't take it that way. I thought the editing made it look more like the other guys (that jerk Jay for sure) didn't really care that she'd helped the team thus far and Ashley saw that she was the better shooter.


----------



## txpj007 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dame said:


> I didn't take it that way. I thought the editing made it look more like the other guys (that jerk Jay for sure) didn't really care that she'd helped the team thus far and Ashley saw that she was the better shooter.



Probably right...could have just been me looking for something to bust his balls about lol.  I was just laughing watching it with my wife when they kept panning back to him every 5 seconds when she was shooting.


----------



## ovicidal01 (Mar 3, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> Probably right...could have just been me looking for something to bust his balls about lol.  I was just laughing watching it with my wife when they kept panning back to him every 5 seconds when she was shooting.



I hear you. I thought it seemed that way too... But you can't blame the guy, if that's how it is/was.  She does seem like a nice person though..

x2 x SF med.  It's a pain to watch him ride his wind of luck... I was glad to see the LEO Lt. telling him to back off.


----------



## KBar666 (Mar 3, 2011)

" Damn Maggies gone"   nuff said.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> Probably right...could have just been me looking for something to bust his balls about lol. I was just laughing watching it with my wife when they kept panning back to him every 5 seconds when she was shooting.



He might understand that Jay's luck is gonna run out sooner or later, and the folks walking away might have the sills the team needs to survive.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2011)

Man, no comments on last night show.
I am glad Jamie won, the Cowboy shooters suck.
Fun to watch George and Jamie spar, that will be an awesome elimination challange; Goerge vs Jamie.
FWIW- I think George, the AF sniper, was being a dick, and I hope he runs into Jamie in the stan soon.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 9, 2011)

Jamie isn't there much longer and isn't doing anything exciting this trip.  LOL  That said, I would love to see those two in an elimination round.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't believe the blue team keeps eliminating the better shots.
I also think Jay is so far under everyone's RADAR that he could win it.
George the "AF Sniper" is a douche, would rather see Jaime stick around.
One more week of faggotry then it'll get good.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 17, 2011)

USAF “Sniper” Eh, WTF?

Is that dude Ashley AFSOF?


This far I have been more impressed with the country boy hunter from GA, he seems to be open minded and well rounded…


----------



## Invictus (Mar 17, 2011)

JAB said:


> Is that dude Ashley AFSOF?


If I remember right he is CCT, awarded a bronze star.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Invictus said:


> If I remember right he is CCT, awarded a bronze star.



Right on, thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2011)

Invictus said:


> If I remember right he is CCT, awarded a bronze star.



Yeah, he's was CCT.  Reservist at Charleston now (SERE Instructor IIRC).


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2011)

Man last night was intense! I'm really glad Ashley was able to pull it off after going 0/3 in the team challenge. Jay is a dick for voting for Kyle and saying it was cause Kyle has not performed in the past, Especially since he went 0/3 also!  Just another reason to keep cheering for Ashley.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2011)

skeeter said:


> Man last night was intense! I'm really glad Ashley was able to pull it off after going 0/3 in the team challenge. Jay is a dick for voting for Kyle and saying it was cause Kyle has not performed in the past, Especially since he went 0/3 also! Just another reason to keep cheering for Ashley.



FUCK!
Missed it, will have to watch on-line tonight.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2011)

SOWT said:


> FUCK!
> Missed it, will have to watch on-line tonight.



Sorry, I should have put a spoiler alert on that.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 23, 2011)

During the elimination challenge, after going 0/3, and again, slipping through the cracks, after all is said and done, mister golf instructor comments: 

"Quick and painless, that's how we like to do our nominations"


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2011)

Jay pulled another rabbit out his ass.
Let's see what happens when he goes into elimination after elimination.
Amazing how he can't shoot during the competition, but does well afterwards.
Douche.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can watch it online?

History channel appears to just have three episodes  ( catch .22, bury the hatchet and trick shot. ) none of which seem to be the first episode.


----------



## KBar666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pardus if you don't mind spending 3 bucks you can try here....http://www.amazon.com/Sharpshooter-Surprise/dp/B004N8OT1G/ref=pd_vodsm_B004N8OT1G


----------



## Centermass (Apr 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch it online?
> 
> History channel appears to just have three episodes ( catch .22, bury the hatchet and trick shot. ) none of which seem to be the first episode.



The next will be available online Tuesday after Mondays on air episode. I'd say save your 3 bucks.


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2011)

I watched all the shows.

Jay is a little prick that needs a bitch slapping.
I don't think he wins so much, it's more that his competitors keep screwing up. However despite his unorthodox methods he is doing well.

I'm glad the high school stage is finished now and it's down to pure skill.

SAWMAN, where is it filmed?


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't stand Jay.  Prick extraordinaire.  That said - the boy is good under pressure and a natural athlete.

It's going to be interesting heading into the solo comps - I think the main reason the Red team kept winning was the esprit de corps of the group.

Ashley.  Hubba hubba.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2011)

Jay gets immunity or goes into a nonstop series of elimination rounds.
Jaimie is still in, LOL.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Jay has a bull’s eye background in shooting and bull’s eye shooters are normally really fundamentally sound, but lack all the other practical skill. His competitive background is giving him an edge as well (knowing how to block shit out and just perform the basic task). I do think he is a worm though.

The retired CW4 Marine that lost to Jay I did not care for, I was glad to see him go.

I have not been impressed with Ashley’s performance at all, I really like that Chris (red-neck) dude and the old timer (NRA Champ), I hope to see one of the two win.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 2, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> ..
> 
> Ashley.  Hubba hubba.
> 
> LL



I thought Ashley was a chick, Googled her to see what all the fuss was about, found out she wasn't a she.


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought Ashley was a chick, Googled her to see what all the fuss was about, found out she wasn't a she.


OK, that there, coming from you, is some funny shit.


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see there is an M1 Garand coming up.
Hey Troll, looks like there is an FN in there too :cool:


I have to ask, what the fuck is a Navy rescue swimmer being deployed to A'stan for? :confused:


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 2, 2011)

pardus said:


> Nice to see there is an M1 Garand coming up.
> Hey Troll, looks like there is an FN in there too :cool:
> 
> 
> I have to ask, what the fuck is a Navy rescue swimmer being deployed to A'stan for? :confused:



Do you really think he is a rescue swimmer? He is a Delta SEAL attached to RED CELL


----------



## x SF med (Apr 2, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Do you really think he is a rescue swimmer? He is a Delta SEAL attached to RED CELL



And don't forget Recon, SF, GSG9, SAS, Legion Etrangere, Level 999 in COD4, level 987 War Elf in WoW....    and....   he's friends with both WB and 8deuce....


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if WB applied for the show?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope- they wouldn't let him talk about supplements and how cool by association he is because he knows Boon through the internets.   An an unnamed SEAL saw his name....  and just "Oh, FUCK NO.... not him."


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2011)

pardus said:


> Nice to see there is an M1 Garand coming up.
> Hey Troll, looks like there is an FN in there too :cool:
> 
> 
> I have to ask, what the fuck is a Navy rescue swimmer being deployed to A'stan for? :confused:



Two types of Rescue Swimmer's in the Navy.
 High Speed guys who jump out of helocopters to save people, and guys who ride Boston Whalers as an additional duty.  There were a number of discussions about him; my guess is he is the later. Which means he is serving an IA tour, or may have a NEC (Admin for example) that is used in Afghanistan.


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 6, 2011)

Well,

The golf instructor has finally left the building. My thoughts were that Joe should have been sent to the elimination challenge (Having missed all his shots) but looked more like a popularity contest with how it rang out in the end, with Jamie getting the nod against Jay.

Pretty cool seeing Cleckner show up (Former 1/75) on the show. Good man and still a Ranger through and through.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2011)

Still trying to figure out why Jamie is so hated?
I agree Jow should have gone, but Jay may have beat him, so I guess they sent the two they don't like.  I see Jamie and George shooting it out soon.
Ashley was at a disadvantage shooting first, but I think he and Joe (as the worst shooters) should have been shooting.
George should have been giving an elimination pass for his single shot hit.
One of the Marines will win as they have the overall numbers.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 6, 2011)

pardus said:


> I have to ask, what the fuck is a Navy rescue swimmer being deployed to A'stan for? :confused:



He was in the TOC this time.  Last tour he rode around with EOD.



SOWT said:


> Still trying to figure out why Jamie is so hated?



Jamie is pretty arrogant.  They really haven't shown it much in the show.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Jamie is pretty arrogant. They really haven't shown it much in the show.



OK.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 6, 2011)

SOWT said:


> OK.



Arrogant may have been a bit strong...  As stated in my PM, he thinks very highly of himself and does on occasion rub people the wrong way (much like me...   ).


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2011)

After last night I will never watch it again. These reality shows all are a popularity contest. Last night was very disappointing


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 6, 2011)

I just finished watching it and was very disappointed at how it played out.  I'd like to see Jamie vs. Joe for the finale.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2011)

The USAF was well represented last night.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2011)

JAB said:


> The USAF was well represented last night.



?
The only guy to hit on 1-shot was AF.
1st guy up didn't do great, but he's not a shooter.
Better then the former Marine who Bolo'd.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 6, 2011)

SOWT said:


> ?
> The only guy to hit on 1-shot was AF.
> 1st guy up didn't do great, but he's not a shooter.
> Better then the former Marine who Bolo'd.



True, but he was also the only one with sniper exp.  ie shooting at 1,000 yds.  Still, a nice first round hit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2011)

SOWT I was not referring to the shooting, the first round hit was nice no doubt, his attitude and comments killed it for me. One guy can’t even hit a target at the nomination board (even when trying to nominate the guy who shot as well as anyone else); the other can’t keep his mouth shut. Bad choice of words though, I didn’t mean to offend you or any other Air force types.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2011)

JAB said:


> SOWT I was not referring to the shooting, the first round hit was nice no doubt, his attitude and comments killed it for me. One guy can’t even hit a target at the nomination board (even when trying to nominate the guy who shot as well as anyone else); the other can’t keep his mouth shut. Bad choice of words though, I didn’t mean to offend you or any other Air force types.



Agree, Ashley doesn't seem like that good a shot to me.
George has an attitude, he must be a hoot to work for/with.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 6, 2011)

SOWT said:


> George has an attitude, he must be a hoot to work for/with.



LOL.  People are funny.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Top-Shot-Season-2-George-Reinas-Fan-Page/184215138268742


----------



## Dame (Apr 7, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Agree, Ashley doesn't seem like that good a shot to me.
> George has an attitude, he must be a hoot to work for/with.


IMO, George is why Jamie takes so much heat. George and he clashed from the get-go. George started asking questions about what Jamie does as a rescue swimmer and Jamie wouldn't really give him a straight answer. I think George's spidey senses went on full alert. This week, Jamie said something about being in the armory. Not sure what that was about. However, if George were less of a dick about everything, he'd be hot.

All that said, ding dong the little weenie is dead! Bu-bye Jay!


----------



## Centermass (Apr 7, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> LOL. People are funny.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Top-Shot-Season-2-George-Reinas-Fan-Page/184215138268742





> Hey George,
> 
> HGH or Winstrol?



LMAO


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2011)

Just seen this weeks show.
Glad to see Ashley gone after the way he acted.
Can't believe everyone shot so badly with the FN.
Nice to see the Browning Hi Power there.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL  Finally caught up on the series last night, and can finally access this thread.

Yeah!  Jay is gone.

I was sadly disappointed with Ashley and his crap - dissing Jamie.

BUT  George absolutely takes the cake.    To claim this week it's supposed to be all about performance when last week it was all about popularity AND since Jamie had immunity, they couldn't gang up on him and vote him out... puuuuhleeeeeeze!

It's not like I'm a fan of Jamie, and I wasn't living in the house with these guys, but jeez... at least be honest people - it's a competition and only one of you is gonna win the dineros - sure you're making friends, but in the end, it's you against them.

I can understand trying to keep the best team mates in the team competition, but dudes, it's an individual comp now.  Vote out the best, so you won't have as much competition!  :-"

LL


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 15, 2011)

Ashley's first comment in here may explain a lot...

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=216314011712772&comments


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds to me like a lot of he said/he said kinda stuff.  And of course the cameras are going to capitalize on it because it's makes for better ratings.

I could care less about that crap.  What I meant by Ashley dissing Jamie is that he refused to shake his hand as he left.  Way to stay classy, Ashley.  Be professional.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2011)

I missed the last 15 min, so I didn't see Ashley crap out.
That said; he lost his situational awareness, he was the only survivor from his team and should have known people were gonna turn on him.
Epic fail on his part; he also could have said vote for Joe and let Joe pick who he shoots against.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Ashley's first comment in here may explain a lot...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=216314011712772&comments



Huh? That Ashley's full of shit?

He acted professional and cool through the whole show until he spat his dummy on the ground like a little bitch in the kitchen, called Jamie out on his creds, which he denies in that facebook post . Then dissed him in front of the whole world. Not cool. Shame I thought he was a cool guy. That said, everyone acts like an ass sometimes and doesnt mean they are a douchebag. Jamie maybe a complete prick for all I know, he does seem a little weird.

I agree with LL, George needs to keep his damn mouth shut.
Also he hates the FN which proves he's gay.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 15, 2011)

I like Ashley.....Most people say I act like an ass all the time, but those who know me, know I just call it how I see it. Don't have time for TARDS


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

A resent post by Crip in the SOF mentor side comes to my mind with Ashley.

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/self-entitlement-things-every-fng-should-know.9700/



surgicalcric said:


> 6. You are not special no matter what tab, beret, crest, ribbon, etc you have on your uniform; its the mission thats special. *As such, you have no right rubbing your self-inflated specialness in the conventional guy's faces or support guys for that matter. If you do, I assure you it will come back to bite you square in your "special" ass* when you find yourself asking one of them for something your specialness doesn't have, doesn't have access to, otherwise cant get, or doesn't know how to fix. (Pay issues, ranges requests, MEDEVAC, QFR, med supplies, hescos and t-walls are just a few which come to mind.)



Well said!


----------



## Invictus (Apr 15, 2011)

It is a tv show, and as such a lot is left to editing.  I'm not standing up for anyone on this matter but it does appear there is more to the story:  https://www.facebook.com/notes/top-...n-page/for-jamie-and-his-page/207402735950207


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2011)

Invictus said:


> It is a tv show, and as such a lot is left to editing. I'm not standing up for anyone on this matter but it does appear there is more to the story: https://www.facebook.com/notes/top-...n-page/for-jamie-and-his-page/207402735950207



There is another link on that page where Jaime talks about a firefight he was in.  Interesting story, kinda 8-douche.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 15, 2011)

They all dissed the FN - friggin whiners, raised on M-16s and can't handle a real rifle.  I guess I'm biased though, I love the FN.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2011)

Well well, maybe Jamie is a poser if what Ashley is saying is true.
Be very interesting to see what comes out in the wash.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought about that, except that Chris (who seems a real standup guy) stated that Jamie never claimed to be a SEAL. So it's now kinda Chris' hearing/recollection over Ashley's.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 15, 2011)

The SEAL claim isn't the issue.  Everyone (including Ashley) acknowledges Jamie never claimed to be a SEAL.  I guess Jamie went to BUD/S twice.  Med dropped the first time, rung out the second.  This could be where the nickname came from.  Who knows.

I guess Ashley is saying Jamie claimed a deployment in Iraq (now changed to A-stan) where he killed at least one guy.  The issue is that Jamie has never been to Iraq, and says he has never killed anyone.

So either Ashley mis-understood a story that Jamie was telling, Jamie embellished at least one story, or someone is just stirring up shit.

ETA: Ashley posted up an e-mail exchange between him and Jamie "Exhibit A" and another between him and George "Exhibit B".

It is starting to sound like there was a mis-understanding in the story.  Who knows though.  End the drama, get on with the shooting. :)


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 16, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> ...  It is starting to sound like there was a mis-understanding in the story. Who knows though. End the drama, get on with the shooting. :)



Can I get an *AMEN*!!!!!

LL


----------



## pardus (Apr 16, 2011)

In case it's deleted again from FB....

EXHIBIT A



> Jamie Franks April 15 at 8:48pm Report
> Ashley,
> 
> This  shit is rediculous. First of all - whatever I may have said, you were  not there for. The conversation in question was between George and  myself. It was late one night after we had watched a movie, I think, and  all the cameras and microphones had gone away. I know for a fact that  you (or anyone besides Goerge) did not hear the story I told. And the  story keeps evolving. First I was a SEAL, then EOD, then it was  completely unheard of that I could have possibly gone out with Marines  to do captures. All of that has been proven by me. I never lied to you  about anything, ever.
> ...



EXHIBIT B



> George Reinas April 15 at 8:51pm Report
> Hey  bro just got your messages.. I got your back bro just let me know what  you need. I remember the story like it was yesterday. He said he was in  Afghanistan working with marine snipers on a 3 day mission or some shit.  He any know their names but said the lead sniper was a Sgt. He said  that they were observing two insurgents retrieving an ied from a  culvert. He says higher ups told them to wrap Em up.. That's when I  called bs because snipers would never leave a hide sight at night time  to wrap up unknown personnel... That's what Qrf is for... He said that  they went down and challenged the one individual on the moped... I asked  if he knew Arabic and he said " no I had a terp with me" okay so it's  you a marine corps sniper team and a terp in a hide sight??? Get the  fuck out of here. He then said when they challenged him he raised his AK  so Jamie said that's why he shot him in the face. Then they secured the  other guy or some dumb shit... That's what I remember.
> Sent via Facebook Mobile .
> Ashley  Spurlin April 15 at 8:52pm That is what I remember as well, thanks,  that is all, dismissed. I love you and will now cease and desist.
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think Ashley and George are a couple of clowns that completely showed their ass on national TV. They were picking on Jamie like a couple of asshole teenagers and regardless of whatever excuse they want to try and come up with for it, the whole country got see what they are about. Even if Jamie did make some tall claim to have killed a hadji (and I kind of doubt it based on Chirs’s response) there is no reason for those two to act like they did. They took a cool competition/reality TV program and turned into some kind of Jersey shore bullshit.

Chris’s response “I think Ashley is just picking on Jamie and I am more professional than that” and the Gunny’s response “he never claimed to be anything other than what he has told everyone” said it all for me. If it was not for those Marines on there acting like professionals, this season TOP SHOT would make the US Military look like a bunch of childish assholes.

I hope Jamie win’s…


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I like Ashley.....Most people say I act like an ass all the time, but those who know me, know I just call it how I see it. Don't have time for TARDS



Since you are a major TARD does that mean you don't have time for yourself.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's see how Chris and Jaime interact now that Ashley is gone.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 16, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Let's see how Chris and Jaime interact now that Ashley is gone.



Don't forget George is still in the equation.  :eek:

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2011)

George and Jaime are the odd guys out.
The Marines will do everything in their power to ensure the winner is a Marine.
Jaime, George and Ashley should have buried the hatchet for another couple of events and worked on eliminating the Marines.
Well, back to work for me.
Mold removal is so much fun.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 16, 2011)

Gotta lurrrve that inter-service rivalry... ;)

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2011)

Well Jaime's run ended.
I think Chris will be the overall winner, but George suprised me last night.
He looked like he was going to cry when they hoisted him up; then he concentrated and knocked them over.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jamie went out well, I think Joe will be next......I think it will boil down to the type of contest for Chris and Gunny, anything with a pistol is going to Gunny and anything rifle/shotty is going to Chris.

I think George is a pretty good rifle shooter, but I don't know if he is going to be able to hold up to a mixture event as seen with the last season.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad Jamie is gone. He is a great shooter and my hat is off to him but he just rubbed me the wrong way.

George is now the weakest link IMO.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> I'm glad Jamie is gone. He is a great shooter and my hat is off to him but he just rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> George is now the weakest link IMO.


I was actually thinking Joe was the weakest shooter, we'll see next week.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 21, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I was actually thinking Joe was the weakest shooter, we'll see next week.



Yeah I would agree, I think he will be the next to go.......But who knows I had figured that one of the comp shooters would have been in the top 4.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 21, 2011)

George definitely rubs me the wrong way.  The pussy ass crap about showing off their red shirts - i bet was George's idea.  He's an ass and a glory hound and definitely plays the popularity game.

Kinda thinking I'm gonna root for Gunny now.  He reminds me of CAR.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> George definitely rubs me the wrong way. The pussy ass crap about showing off their red shirts - i bet was George's idea. He's an ass and a glory hound and definitely plays the popularity game.
> 
> Kinda thinking I'm gonna root for Gunny now. He reminds me of CAR.
> 
> LL



George seems to  really play to the camera, wonder how his subordinates make out?


----------



## Dame (Apr 21, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> George definitely rubs me the wrong way.  The pussy ass crap about showing off their red shirts - i bet was George's idea.  He's an ass and a glory hound and definitely plays the popularity game.
> 
> Kinda thinking I'm gonna root for Gunny now.  He reminds me of CAR.
> 
> LL


I keep telling folks he reminds me of 0699!


----------



## Manolito (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFPNjWGkMrQ&feature=youtu.be

This is how the contest is going to end up in my opinion.


----------



## Seajack (Apr 21, 2011)

Manolito said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFPNjWGkMrQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> This is how the contest is going to end up in my opinion.


I don't understand it at all, but I like it, a lot.


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2011)

better than ending up like this....


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2011)

I think Chris is going to win, he seems to be the best/most stable guy left.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 26, 2011)

spoiler alert


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 26, 2011)

so....an all Marine final 2.   Not sure how I feel about how George went out.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 27, 2011)

Enjoyed the final show; whatever George's reasons were he seemed happy with the outcome, and I enjoyed seeing how it played out.


----------



## Dame (Apr 27, 2011)

Just glad no one got punched in the junk.


----------



## txpj007 (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont care what anyone says.  After last nights finale and what George did I have respect for him.  He may have been outspoken, arrogant and camera hound but IMO his true colors showed at the end.  You dont see that kind of shit these days, only in the movies.  I believe he did it on purpose and thats what Im sticking to.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to agree, and I don't think anyone saw that coming, but when he picked a sizable target at the distance it was placed, I was thinking "This is going to be interesting, what's going on? And in the end, Chris still had to run up against the Gunny FTW. Class act on George's part, and a worthy winner in the end.

Never thought Ashley would take a character turn like he did, and wind up making an ass out of himself. Type "A's" don't like to lose, but damned if he didn't become the poster boy on how to do it gracefully..


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> I dont care what anyone says. After last nights finale and what George did I have respect for him. He may have been outspoken, arrogant and camera hound but IMO his true colors showed at the end. You dont see that kind of shit these days, only in the movies. I believe he did it on purpose and thats what Im sticking to.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Manolito (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking at the final challenge it would have been interesting to watch George and the Gunny shoot off. George showed a lot of Man in his character last night in my opinion. I will always remember that 1K meter shot it was amazing in my book. Do you think George was the only one to miss on purpose?
Bill


----------



## skeeter (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched it today and that was truly amazing. George was an ass clown the entire show, but after giving Chris a chance to stay in the game and send his daughters to college. That takes a big man.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Bah.  George is an ass.  I don't care what kind of character/honor/integrity he showed in the end - he showed his true colors early on by voting by politics instead of by quality of marksmanship.

LL


----------



## Dame (Apr 27, 2011)

Totally agree that George is an ass. But he's a loyal ass. I've rarely seen that kind of loyalty to a friend these days.
I give him props for that. Still wouldn't invite him to dinner, but now I have at least a modicum of respect for him.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 27, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Bah. George is an ass. I don't care what kind of character/honor/integrity he showed in the end - he showed his true colors early on by voting by politics instead of by quality of marksmanship.
> 
> LL


 
I agree, but I also have some thoughts on this.

This was a reality GAME SHOW.  He played the game, and he played the game well (physically and mentally IMO).  The original alliance was George, Joe, and Chris.  They added Gunny, and look who made it to the end.

Just sayin'.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 28, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> ... This was a reality GAME SHOW...



  And I'm actually watching one... <insert :doh: smiley here>

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2011)

A very honorable thing to do, but I agree it doesn't make up for the other crap he did...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you seen his audition tape?  What a joke.  Tank top, flexing, etc.  They showed a really short clip of it on the "Behind the Bullet" segment online.

http://www.history.com/shows/top-sh...on-2-full-episodes#top-shot-2-season-2-finale

Not sure if they showed it on the TV...


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2011)

Really glad to see Chris take the title, well deserved and couldn't go to a nicer, more deserving guy.

I have a huge amount of respect for George for what he did for Chris.

Jay's still an asshole.


----------

